# Help! Pregnant goat breathing very hard!



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

My doe has been breathing very hard the past two days. She is eating and drinking normal. I just got home from work and went in to see them and she is breathing very hard. You can see and hear her breathing hard, seems normal otherwise. I don't when she is due but she isn't very big. Should I be concerned because this isn't normal for her. Any advice for this new goat owner would be appreciated. Should I call a vet out? Very nervous!!:shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp? How hot is it?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

her temp is 102.8 I believe that is normal right? I'm so nervous about her because I don't know when she is due. She is acting normal except for the breathing. She is developing a udder and her belly seems to have dropped. I'm not sure on how to check for ligaments. I have been trying to feel them but not sure what I am feeling. She hasn't had any discharge that I know of. Thank you so much for responding to me.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

outside temp is about 70 degrees..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is normal. Give her a shot of B Complex and maybe some Probios. It could be kids pressing on organs or it could be the start of pneumonia. I would keep a close watch on her.


----------



## nzdairygoat (Apr 16, 2013)

Personally on my dairy operation we take no chances... If you believe her to be unwell then my experience is that time is of the essence... I do agree that it could very well be the kid pressing from inside. Does she look bright? Is she dialating at all? When you check for kids stuck her head between your legs and cradle her belly just forward of her udder with your arms and lift. If she is close generally the kid or kids will be sitting very low in her belly and are easily felt.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I have probiotics paste and b complex. I have never given a shot. Do you think she will be ok until my son comes tomorrow to give her a shot?I have to learn which my son was going to teach me tomorrow. How much probio should I give her? I can try to give her a shot of b ,,how much? I have antibiotic La 200 would that help her also? Will she be ok to give her booster of cd..t tomorrow also? Sorry for all the questions. She had a shot of cd.t three weeks ago. Thank you so much!


----------



## nzdairygoat (Apr 16, 2013)

I generally don't use a probiotic unless I believe the goat has a minor problem relating to the rumen otherwise I haven't had much joy with probiotics. 5 mls of a long acting oxytetracycline 200mg/ml (bivatop 200 in New Zealand) or 10 of a procaine penicillin (white penicillin) if the first is not available every 12 hours is a good measure.
My experience is if you think or feel that the goat is unwell then now is the time to act. Bivatop can go straight under the skin over the rib cage. If viral pneumonia is the culprit this will stop it in it's tracks if you act fast otherwise it can be touch and go by the time she shows other symptoms ( snotty nose, drooping ears, loss of appetite, etc)


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

she is bright! running around with my two little ones. I don't know if she is dialated. I don't know how to tell. She won't let me feel for babies. omg I'm a bad goat owner. I have been on this goat forum nonstop trying to learn everything but the knowledge is overwhelming.. I'm really trying though! Any suggestions will help me!!


----------



## nzdairygoat (Apr 16, 2013)

If she is bright and showing no other symptoms I wouldn't worry too much. Keep an eye out for any changes. Generally you can see a goat that is ready to go.... Her belly will be big and low, udder will be large and the vulva will become very loose and floppy, she will generally show signs of discomfort and stand with her tail right up or scratch at the ground to make a nest. You are not a bad goat owner.... I run hundreds of goats and have been for 5 years and I still learn something new regularly.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I have la-200 which is oxytetracycline. Should I have my son give her this tomorrow or wait? I'm really worried about her. I don't want to lose her! She is the only one that likes me..lol The little ones won't even come near me! They are not hers but she did give birth to a doe about 10 months ago from what I have learned. She had a b complex two weeks ago and a cd.t shot. So glad you people are out there with all your information or I really would be freaking out more than usual. Thank you so much!:wallbang:


----------



## nzdairygoat (Apr 16, 2013)

If you are worried about her I suggest you put 5mls of that la-200 under the skin over her ribs and repeat every 12hrs for 6 doses... La-200 sounds like the equivalent to bivatop in your country. With goats it is best to be safe than sorry as the downward spiral can happen fast and is a battle often lost when action isn't taken in time... My theory is if you know your animal is just not right then this is the best first sign of illness and action should be taken now.... I hate to think of the goats I have lost in the past because I didn't take my gut instinct and decided to wait. Probiotic will only be a waste if you jab her with la-200 as the antibiotics will also kill the good bacteria in the probiotic.... Good luck!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Just went in to check on mama and little ones. Mama seems to be breathing normal now. I brushed her and rubbed her belly.. Gosh, I don't even know if she is pregnant. I tried to feel for babies but with no avail. She doesn't want me touching her belly. She has a big belly but I don't know if its a baby or too much feed. sad,,i know. I really think she is going to give birth soon but I never had a pregnant goat so I'm just going by what I have read on this forum. I will post updated pics so maybe you people can give me a clue. Thanks again!!:worried:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would hold off on antibiotics. Just keep an eye on her. Some pics might help.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I was just going to post pics,,but my sign other deleted them augghhhh..will post more tomorrow since she is bedded down now..Thanks again!!:sigh:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

*Lucky*

Lucky is still breathing hard this morning. Still eating, pooping and playing with the little ones. I have included pics of her. The first two is from April 19 and the rest was taken today. Pregnant??? How long should I watch her with this breathing issue? My son is coming y so I could give her shots today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is starting but looks like she has a while before she kids. It is up to you. You are the one physically looking at her.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you Karen for your input. I will have my son give her vitamin b today and probios. She is due for her cd.t booster . Should I give that to her now or hold off because of breathing issues? If she gets any worse I'm going to call the vet out to check her out. What would you do if it was your goat? You can hear her breathing through her mouth but she is not panting or anything! Thanks again Donna


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is basically ok, I would call the vet on Monday. Definitely do the B Complex and Probios. I would hold off on the CDT. I don't like to give it if I think they are sick. If things change then I wouldn't hesitate to give an antibiotic shot.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you! will do! if she gets any worse im calling the vet today.they are on call 24 hrs and 10 mins away. She seems to be doing ok..temp is good and so aren't eyelids and gums. Happy Mothers Day!!:stars:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She definitely looks pregnant. Is her belly squishy or tight, underneath by her udder?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Her belly is very hard under her udder and looks like she has dropped if you compare to april 19 pics..How do you check for ligs/ I can put my fingers all around her tail..i don't know if I'm checking them the right way.I have never felt the baby, nor do I know how I guess. I try to feel her belly for movement but have had no luck. Karen thinks she has awhile to go. When I bought her on march 23 the owner said she was due in about a month..don't think so! He probally doesn't know when she was bred:sigh: since the buck lives in the pen with all of them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> omg I'm a bad goat owner. I have been on this goat forum nonstop trying to learn everything but the knowledge is overwhelming.. I'm really trying though! Any suggestions will help me!!


No you are not a bad goat mom!!..You are here to learn and get help...as we all are.!!..thats a good mom...Goats are not text book..they change the rules all the time lol..

check her lower inner eye lids..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.U2-Vtq1dV2A
Probios is never a bad thing : ) it wont hurt and can help
B complex is a wonderful support vit. Any time goats are just not right...(4 cc per 100# sub Q)
I agree about holding off on antibiotics..but keep a very close watch on her temp

one visual you can do for pregnancy is check her girl pee part...is it tip down or tip up.?? Tip down usually indicates bred and tipped up is open..

It is best to keep the buck in his own pen with a companion wether or other buck...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I just took her temp again, it is 102 She is driving me crazy with worry!! Shes really breathing hard, like mouth, nose breathing...My son is coming over to check her out. Hes a vet tech but doesn't know a lot about goats since he has never worked with them. I just don't know what to do! :hammer:


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Scroll down the page for detailed photos on how to check ligaments. There is a wealth of information on labor and kidding on the Fiasco Farm website. You have some homework to do. How come you don't know when she's due? Did you buy her bred? The breeder should have given you at the very least an approximate breeding date. I despise not knowing as there's really no need for it except in the case of accidental buck-doe contact.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#ligaments


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for the info! I wasn't intending to buy a adult doe. I brought my grandchildren to this farm that sold Nigerian dwarf babies. They both picked out their favorite and this adult doe kept following me around and nudging me. I think she knew I would love her. I guess from what the owners helper was telling me was that, this particular doe( Lucky) was on her way to butcher when the kids that live there took her off the meat truck..They saved her and I guess I did by never going to let that happen to her !! he told me she was pregnant and was due in a month. The month was up on april 23 so he probally doesn't know when she was bred because the buck, I noticed was in the pen with all the does. I found out later that Lucky actually had given birth to a doeling about 10 months ago. That's all I know about Lucky! She is a sweetheart and is starting to tolerate the little ones a little more than she did!!:dance:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lucky is certainly lucky!!! Glad she fell into your hands : )


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Cathy!! I just hope she feels better soon. I'm calling the vet tomorrow to see what they say! She seems fine now. Maybe she is just having a hard time with the babies positioning. Just seems weird that it just starting recently.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I talked to the vet today. She said, that she is probally fine and the babies could be causing her to breathe heavy. Last night, she was actually panting which lasted about a minute then it went away. What to do? My vet told me I could bring her in , which would mean I would have to get her in my car by myself. Should I try that or would it stress her out too much? She also said she could come down today to check her out which is going to cost a lot more but I'm willing to pay the extra if you think it would stress her out to much trying to get her in my car. I will take your advice on what I should do. She seems fine today and breathing ok. It is a lot cooler today also about 60 degrees. I would really like to have her checked out because I don't even know if she is pregnant, just going by the pics I have downloaded to this forum. everyone has said yes. I think she is because she has developed an udder though not that big. I haven't felt any babies but that could because of my inexperience. I need a truck to transport but that is down the road a little. I will take your advice because you are the experts. Either way I get her there I want her looked at today. In my car or have the vet come out? I will take your advice. I don't have another day off until next Tuesday and I don't want her going that long if their is a problem. her temp last night was 102.3 and she is eating, peeing pooping fine and acting normal. No discharge from her nose or anything else to think she has pneumonia but I'm not a vet,,so clueless as of what is wrong. I will do anything to help her. any advice would be greatly appreciated. thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is really hard to say. I would hate to tell you to take her in the car and then something happens. I think you need to do what makes you feel most comfortable. Either way is fine. I do load up my goats and take them to the vet but I'm willing to accept any consequences from my choices.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

To me it just sounds like she's heavily pregnant and voicing her opinions on that. I wouldn't stress her (or you) trying to give her a shot when you've not given one before. Plus, giving antibiotics when you're not sure what's up is generally not a good idea. For B vitamins, you can always give her some yeast- 1 tsp. will do- put it in her feed or even hand feed. You could always try running a box fan on her if she's in a stuffy place.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

my son came over yesterday to give the little ones cd-t booster. I had the needle in my hand and couldn't do it. He was trying to teach me but I couldn't bring myself to do it. I hate shots myself so I think that is the reason. i'll let him do the injections. Bringing pregnant doe to the vet today. My son did give her vitamin b complex yesterday. I didn't want to give her anything until I found out what is wrong with her breathing.Thanks for your advice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't even open a drawer that had needles in it!! I hate needles...took me forever to bring myself to give shots...just keep in mind that if you are giving them a shot its because they need it..and its whats best..say a little prayer and go for it..after the first few you will see its no big deal...I always do sub Q unless its hormones...lift a big tent...you'll do it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok Cathy,, maybe i'll try next time but I freaked out when he gave the little one her shot and hit a blood vessel and she was dripping blood..he wasn't concerned ,,says it happens all the time..ohhh poor baby..lol she is fine but that is the stuff that scares me!! I figure that he is only 10 min away so he can do it but,,,he is not always available since he works, so in a emergency I have to learn...uggghhh!:hair:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Whenever I give shots I tell myself that if I don't inject them in the next 10 seconds, the goat is going to drop dead. Weird I know, but it scares me into doing it! 

Just don't freak TOO much and stick the needle in their eye or something lol


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

lol..not happening..no eye pain..he he but I will try it next time. I think I was just really nervous because my mama was breathing hard and freaking me out. I have a farm vet coming over on Tuesday to check the prego mama out..her breathing is fine now but I want the vet to check her out..


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

its confirmed! I finally felt babies or baby..so excited and scared to death.hlala:


----------

